
Show HN: Auto-generated quiz questions from DBPedia - n1try
https://github.com/n1try/linkeddata-trivia
======
alex_g
Nice! Certainly results in a much cleaner question. Do you think you could
briefly sum up how it's formatting the question if not by NLP? ie. how does it
turn: 'john smith was born in abc, usa' into 'what is the birthplace of john
smith?'

~~~
n1try
With Linked Data you always have triples of the form (subject, predicate,
object). E.g. (dbr:John_Smith dbo:birthPlace dbr:Abc) and (dbr:John_Smith
rdfs:label "John Smith"). dbr:Abc and dbo:birthPlace again are the subject of
other triples, including a triple with (dbo:birthPlace rdfs:label "birth
place") (available in multiple languages) and one with (dbr:Abc rdfs:label
"Abc, Germany"). By retreiving the labels for the properties (predicates) and
objects, I can simply form a question and the answer options. Currently every
question is built naively in the form "What is the <propertyLabel> of
<entityLabel>?".

------
sazers
Is it really infinite, without any repetition?

~~~
n1try
No, to be precise it's not infinite and not guaranteed to be free of
repetition. However, DBPedia holds ~15 million entities corresponding to
Wikipedia articles. Although only a fraction of those can be used for quiz
questions (many don't have labels or their potential quiz answers don't have
labels etc.), the chance to get a duplicate is still pretty low.

